
Transform your browser into a lightning fast, cinematic way to discover the Web. - robg
http://cooliris.com/
======
rantfoil
While I love this conceptually, cooliris.com hasn't had very rich support for
varying types of RSS feeds. For instance, they fail to support basic MediaRSS
constructs like groups, even though I pass it perfectly reasonable / compliant
MediaRSS tags for multiple images in a post gallery.

I got (a very polite) brush off here:
[http://developer.cooliris.com/dev_forum/comments.php?Discuss...](http://developer.cooliris.com/dev_forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=189)

Being a startup founder / engineer myself, I totally understand that one can't
really accomodate every request immediately... but if the life of your product
is to extract images out of RSS, I'd consider it pretty important to handle
galleries as intelligently as possible.

"Be liberal in what you accept, and conservative in what you send." \-- jon
RFC-1122 (originates in RFC760)

Cooliris desperately needs to be more liberal in what they accept.

------
Mystalic
Cooliris is the only firefox extension that decided to INSTALL itself onto my
start menu when I updated it and still hasn't regained its original support
for Facebook.

I've uninstalled it.

~~~
someperson
Argh, I hate Cooliris, it turned OfTheWorld.tv (unmetered on my ISP), running
quite well with Flash into a slow, motion-sickness-inducing wall of bright
colours whenever I move the mouse :(

